# Honda HT 3813 snowblower / thrower options



## tonyvaldavid (Nov 30, 2011)

I am usually pretty good on the internet but I cant find anything telling me what models and brands of snowblower I can use with my 3813 tractor. Can anyone give me a list of what I can look for and buy?
Thanks
T


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tony!

Honda attatchments are really rare now since they are no longer made, but they still come around once in a while. My best reccomendation would be to keep an eye on Craigslist or eBay, or make another brand snowblower work on your tractor. I don't know where you are located, but I was able to find a single stage snowblower for your tractor in MN though the price isn't within a reasonable range. Like I said, it may be easiest to have a machine shop make the nessecary changes to another snowblower to make it fit, because you will likely have a VERY tough time finding what you need for a reasonable price.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/2706731430.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda did offer a single-stage snowblower for the HT3813 lawn tractor. It was called "Snow thrower kit, HT3810-ST" It has been out of stock since 1990, according to the parts system list. I found a single drawing of it in a catalog from 2001. There was also a dozer blade for that tractor too. Even if you could find all the individual, loose parts to build one, it would be VERY expensive. 

But, might want to set-up a google-alert for HT3813, HT3810, snow and you never know what might show up one day. 

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

This one is on ebay now, and it's brand new!

Honda 36" snow thrower lawn tractors HT3810 HT3813 ht 4213 Blower snow power | eBay


----------

